
Airport Amsterdam Schiphol starts using 100 electric buses - sharpercoder
https://www.deingenieur.nl/artikel/vloot-van-elektrische-bussen-rond-schiphol
======
sharpercoder
Google translate:
[https://translate.google.nl/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&pre...](https://translate.google.nl/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.deingenieur.nl%2Fartikel%2Fvloot-
van-elektrische-bussen-rond-schiphol&edit-text=)

------
Someone
Accus in the roof? Seems a weird choice. You would want to keep the center of
gravity low. Is that to keep the fast-charging current away from the
passengers, or would the floor be too high if they put them in the bottom of
the bus?

